# Started this Huffy



## Chilidawg (Sep 21, 2020)

I believe this to be a Huffy Eldorado. To far gone for a restoration. Are these forks salvageable. Can anyone tell me what year this is?


----------



## AndyA (Sep 21, 2020)

Cousin Chilidog:
Somebody ran into a curb and bent the fork. To straighten, apply force in the opposite direction. You can probably straighten it out. If not, they are readily available. I have a dozen or more in my basement. I believe there are threads in this forum discussing various means to straighten forks that include the use of vices, big pipes, turnbuckles, and rope. As for the beat-up dropout, use a bigger washer on the axle.
Have fun!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 21, 2020)

1963 as for the drop out and fork I would add some metal to that drop out to make it right if I were going to ride this very much. Either replace the fork or cut the steer tube off and have another welded on. V/r Shawn


----------



## JLF (Sep 21, 2020)

I was given a similar (possibly the same design?) Huffy frame last summer and had some fun building it up.  I assumed mine was a ‘Road Side.’  Horrible name for a bicycle, I mean; things that break down are on the road side?  Anyway, it rides great and I really enjoy it.  I too had to replace the fork.  Have fun!


----------



## AndyA (Sep 21, 2020)

AndyA said:


> I believe there are threads in this forum discussing various means to straighten forks that include the use of vices, big pipes, turnbuckles, and rope.



I don't doubt that some folks on this forum have vices, but when it comes to straightening forks, vises are more useful. Damn you, autocorrect!


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 21, 2020)

Rear drop out could be remedied by using a larger washer but if able weld some close to the same thickness metal over it & recut the profile. They ride pretty good for what they were & klunkers


----------



## Chilidawg (Sep 26, 2020)

Bloody hell. The paint stripper just wouldn‘t cut it. Actually had to wire brush the paint off. Cleaned the paint off the rims. Fixed the dropout. Straightened the forks. Painted the frame red. Just need to get some clear coat. Going to cut the fenders shorter and paint them.
I may decide to go the Klunker route. What exactly makes it a Klunker?


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 26, 2020)

Chilidawg said:


> Bloody hell. The paint stripper just wouldn‘t cut it. Actually had to wire brush the paint off. Cleaned the paint off the rims. Fixed the dropout. Painted the frame red. Just need to get some clear coat. Going to cut the fenders shorter and paint them.
> I may decide to go the Klunker route. What exactly makes it a Klunker?
> 
> View attachment 1273755



Hodge podge of parts you dig or like = klunker. As far as cheap paint stripper nowdays = Goo Gone Graffiti Pro works best when you don't want to save anything. Rest seems to be diluted of the harmful chemicals that burn the skin. Be safe using any of it


----------



## Chilidawg (Sep 27, 2020)

Coming along.


----------



## Chilidawg (Sep 29, 2020)

All I have left to do is get handgrip.


----------



## Superman1984 (Sep 29, 2020)

Chilidawg said:


> All I have left to do is get handgrip.View attachment 1275523



Keep us posted on the 1st rainy ride with those bobbed fenders. Lol. Looks like another rider is reborn.


----------

